# ** The official waterfest17 picture thread**



## SpeedNut28 (May 3, 2006)

post all the pictures u took at waterfest 17 here!!!!!!


----------



## Gonzzz (Apr 27, 2010)

In for the pics :thumbup:


----------



## DubFoundDead (Feb 18, 2010)

*Boba fett!*

If any of you guys saw me, I was the guy in the *Boba Fett* helmet driving the PG GLI on Audi Ronals. Hope I got some good pictures or shots of me in videos. I know I saw cameras!


----------



## MrMook (Dec 3, 2006)

Here's a few from Saturday. I was only there for 2 hours, and was only in/around the vendor section:


----------



## Righteous Bucks (May 9, 2011)

matte green audi, doooopppe. needs polished RS's with black centers


----------



## goin2fast (Mar 23, 2006)

Righteous Bucks said:


> matte green audi, doooopppe. needs polished RS's with black centers


 JJ always does his cars right. The last thinks the RS4 Avant needs is Polished RSs


----------



## Righteous Bucks (May 9, 2011)

goin2fast said:


> JJ always does his cars right. The last thinks the RS4 Avant needs is Polished RSs


 everything is better with bacon (and RS's). 

those wheels are meh, esp being able to see the lugs and sh1t, pretty weak. and the gold is meh. 

but that's just me.


----------



## LuvHops (Feb 9, 2011)

here are mine im choosing to post. Some pics didnt come out good, so it is probably why I missed your car. I was only there on Saturday, as well. I was certainly impressed with so many cars. Cheers! :thumbup: 


















































































































































































































































































































































































































































no disrespect to any body else, but this VR6 turbo GTi was my personal favorite of the show. Big ups to the owner! 








---------


----------



## goin2fast (Mar 23, 2006)

Righteous Bucks said:


> everything is better with bacon (and RS's).
> 
> those wheels are meh, esp being able to see the lugs and sh1t, pretty weak. and the gold is meh.
> 
> but that's just me.


 Silly clueless young man. Bt you are entitled to your opinion as worthless as it may be. :beer:


----------



## Jberm (Oct 28, 2006)

That RS4 looked much better when it was white.


----------



## ajz9415 (Feb 7, 2005)

Keep them comming


----------



## LashCM (Jul 1, 2010)

Geez!!!! These are some very clean cars!!!!!!!


----------



## Druggedpolak (Sep 28, 2008)

Didn't take many cause it was too hot/too sunny for good pics


----------



## cabbievr6 (Aug 18, 2009)

Druggedpolak said:


> Didn't take many cause it was too hot/too sunny for good pics


 love this! :heart: 

reminds me of my old MKII, just done right!! LOL!


----------



## 95jetta17 (Jan 21, 2008)

^^^ thing was so dope


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)




----------



## j.fopps (Jul 9, 2008)

^^ im guessing you like mk5s just a tad


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

j.fopps said:


> ^^ im guessing you like mk5s just a tad


 I'm slightly biased.


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

this better not be a textured roof 

if it is im a little pissed ive had mine done for over a year now everyone is going to think i bit his style


----------



## Charlie Kelly (Jan 24, 2006)

j.fopps said:


> ^^ im guessing you like mk5s just a tad


 :laugh:


----------



## 02vwgolf (Oct 6, 2009)

JettaGT8V80 said:


> this better not be a textured roof
> 
> if it is im a little pissed ive had mine done for over a year now everyone is going to think i bit his style


 He lives in my area and im pretty sure he's had that since he got his wheels which was approx 3yrs ago


----------



## SlammedGolfIII (Nov 18, 2003)

Nightmares.


----------



## Cort (Aug 18, 2004)

MrMook said:


>


 more please. :thumbup:


----------



## goin2fast (Mar 23, 2006)

Figures Cort would want to see more S3 :laugh:


----------



## EuroNeed (Dec 2, 2009)

any more pics of the shaved white bagged mk6 on prima donnas?


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

02vwgolf said:


> He lives in my area and im pretty sure he's had that since he got his wheels which was approx 3yrs ago


 is it textured??? it looks flat like the front grill 

i was thinking it was a different car possibly


----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)

SlammedGolfIII said:


> Nightmares.


 is that babyman?


----------



## jescarabt (Apr 14, 2006)

these are the only pictures I took all weekend.. 



























saw this smokin hot guy and his car on my ride home  :heart:


----------



## SoIAteAPancakeToday (Apr 21, 2009)

what happened here


----------



## BillyBob219 (Jul 21, 2008)

Well that explains the hour traffic jam to get in today. Hope no one was mortally wounded. I know the Amberlamps took someone away.


----------



## SoIAteAPancakeToday (Apr 21, 2009)

BillyBob219 said:


> Well that explains the hour traffic jam to get in today. Hope no one was mortally wounded. I know the Amberlamps took someone away.


 that was saturday


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

02vwgolf said:


> He lives in my area and im pretty sure he's had that since he got his wheels which was approx 3yrs ago


 Yeah. Tom's roof has been wrapped in matte for a long time now. 

I talked to him today and it looks like the vinyl is cracking. 



JettaGT8V80 said:


> this better not be a textured roof
> 
> if it is im a little pissed ive had mine done for over a year now everyone is going to think i bit his style





santorum said:


>


 Thanks buddy. 



LuvHops said:


> no disrespect to any body else, but this VR6 turbo GTi was my personal favorite of the show. Big ups to the owner!


 Thanks for the shot! 

That is Lieutenant Dan's VRT. Car is sick.


----------



## i3rent (Oct 9, 2009)

Nice pics everyone. :beer:


----------



## SlammedGolfIII (Nov 18, 2003)

jescarabt said:


> saw this smokin hot guy and his car on my ride home  :heart:


 'TIS I!:beer:


----------



## LuvHops (Feb 9, 2011)

sorry bout my pics.. Dont know if that is a forum issue or photobucket... 
ill try and get em fixed here soon!


----------



## Teh_Chris (Dec 31, 2007)

Did Anyone Get Any Shots Of My GLI ??


----------



## NYC4LYFE (Mar 12, 2003)

BillyBob219 said:


> Well that explains the hour traffic jam to get in today


 I only traffic I sat in was 5mins at the gate going in, & going home 5mins of typical sunday traffic till a certain point.


----------



## MrKevkevL (Nov 6, 2009)

Teh_Chris said:


> Did Anyone Get Any Shots Of My GLI ??


----------



## Gonzzz (Apr 27, 2010)

Any pics/vids of the GTI in the Gonzo Tuning vendor booth?

We were shooting flames out of the exhaust and I know someone must have recorded that!


----------



## N0B3L (Mar 2, 2010)

heres a couple of my favorites. my camera skillz suck, yo.


----------



## Emillionaire90 (Mar 28, 2010)

Anybody get any shots of my Candy White MK6 GTI on Black CH's? 

I was in the BBS booth on Saturday and show car on Sunday. 

Thanks!


----------



## romayayo (May 17, 2004)

goin2fast said:


> Figures Cort would want to see more S3 :laugh:


 HAHAHA I just remembered that, it was what 2-3 years ago? 
I was there to see it, crazy times


----------



## zacharys666 (Jan 28, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/zacharystodart/sets/72157627225549182/


----------



## Edvis (Jul 18, 2011)

Will post more a little later. btw hello vwvortex  my first post


----------



## goin2fast (Mar 23, 2006)

romayayo said:


> HAHAHA I just remembered that, it was what 2-3 years ago?
> I was there to see it, crazy times


 
I think it was 4 years ago


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Wish i could find more pictures of my car.


----------



## Edvis (Jul 18, 2011)




----------



## vortexjunkie (Nov 27, 2007)

anyone snap pics of this car


----------



## clashingtaco (Mar 30, 2008)

Here are some pictures I took. I'm by no means a photographer and it's a point and shoot camera.

http://s117.photobucket.com/albums/o51/clashingtaco/Waterfest 2011/


----------



## redrbt2.5 (May 11, 2009)

Only a couple of pics from the cruise up on sunday and a few misc.

ps. if the girl taking the shot has some of the ones she was taking shoot me a pm with pics, I have better quality shots too.


----------



## Edvis (Jul 18, 2011)




----------



## Edvis (Jul 18, 2011)




----------



## Edvis (Jul 18, 2011)




----------



## Edvis (Jul 18, 2011)




----------



## Edvis (Jul 18, 2011)

vortexjunkie said:


> anyone snap pics of this car


----------



## 02 indigo (Aug 18, 2009)

My Waterfest 17 Album


----------



## Jonshungry (Jul 2, 2010)

Anyone have any of the red Miata on RM's?


----------



## mx425 (Nov 11, 2010)

BillyBob219 said:


> Well that explains the hour traffic jam to get in today. Hope no one was mortally wounded. I know the Amberlamps took someone away.


A mk4 that decided to do some custom body work on the rear end of my tdi cup caused the hour traffic jam to get in. He also rearranged the front since he hit me so hard I was introduced to the passat in front of me :facepalm: Made for a great waterfest :thumbdown: I know I say a ton of people taking pics of my busted car in the show parking, might as well post em if you have em


----------



## LouieTHEkid (Jan 27, 2007)

mx425 said:


> A mk4 that decided to do some custom body work on the rear end of my tdi cup caused the hour traffic jam to get in. He also rearranged the front since he hit me so hard I was introduced to the passat in front of me :facepalm: Made for a great waterfest :thumbdown: I know I say a ton of people taking pics of my busted car in the show parking, might as well post em if you have em


i saw you pass by as i was finding diverter valve failure on a car in the Gonzo flashing station after his retune. all of us that saw you immediately looked like this  sorry man. hope you get everything fixed.


----------



## Gonzzz (Apr 27, 2010)

mx425 said:


> A mk4 that decided to do some custom body work on the rear end of my tdi cup caused the hour traffic jam to get in. He also rearranged the front since he hit me so hard I was introduced to the passat in front of me :facepalm: Made for a great waterfest :thumbdown: I know I say a ton of people taking pics of my busted car in the show parking, might as well post em if you have em


 Sucks :thumbdown:


----------



## iFxMike (Jun 11, 2009)

Here are my pictures from Saturday.






























































































































































































A couple more on my flickr.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/mikeymikebustos/sets/72157627220280388/with/5949254230/


----------



## vr6dubnut12 (Nov 4, 2008)

ive got bout 100...as i load them ill put them up


----------



## DownhillA4 (Apr 18, 2008)

Any pictures of the red B6 A4 with downhill bike on the roof in "show" area? Thanks!


----------



## marikUA (Mar 19, 2009)

anyone shot white MK5 with custom FFFUUU sticker on drivers side???
http://postmoderngentleman.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/11/ffffuuuu.jpg


----------



## XxdubkidxX (Jul 19, 2011)

Did anyone get a picture of this car i don't have the full pic :facepalm:


----------



## kap0ne (Mar 16, 2001)

heres mine 
http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.2199298072402.125643.1545786460


----------



## goin2fast (Mar 23, 2006)

Rock Star Jimmi Kane is always CLEAN.


----------



## jetta021.8t (Feb 13, 2009)

Anyone got pic of this ......


----------



## MKIVR32 (Feb 11, 2007)

The very few pictures I did take 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/danielreinhart/sets/72157627104657609/


----------



## racingvw92 (Apr 17, 2003)

*Quick edits*

Thanks for clickin


----------



## bondar1989 (Feb 1, 2010)

excellent pictures!!


----------



## specialkane7 (Jul 30, 2002)

goin2fast said:


> Rock Star Jimmi Kane is always CLEAN.


Thank you bro!!!!:beer:


----------



## A2jettafreak (Apr 24, 2002)

racingvw92 said:


> Thanks for clickin


Thanks for the pic!! so far only i have seen


----------



## iFxMike (Jun 11, 2009)

XxdubkidxX said:


> Did anyone get a picture of this car i don't have the full pic :facepalm:


not really a full but here's one.


----------



## XstartXtodayX (Dec 27, 2004)

I didn't take many photos at all and have only edited this 1 so far, I'd say I maybe have 3 or 4 more from the whole day Sunday, I wasn't in much of a shooting mood I suppose.


7/17/2011 by xstartxtodayx, on Flickr


----------



## albfelix (Mar 19, 2008)

XstartXtodayX said:


> I didn't take many photos at all and have only edited this 1 so far, I'd say I maybe have 3 or 4 more from the whole day Sunday, I wasn't in much of a shooting mood I suppose.
> 
> 
> 7/17/2011 by xstartxtodayx, on Flickr


Jon I :heart: your ic:s :beer:


----------



## Sammyscenepoints (Jul 28, 2008)

^Agree.


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

all the rest are here:

http://gengstout.com/blog/2011/07/18/waterfest-17-event-coverage/

enjoy


----------



## Sammyscenepoints (Jul 28, 2008)

^ :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## B_Rad18t (Aug 25, 2009)

*white mrk4 jetta candy teal wheels*

does anyone have any pics of my car


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 8, 2011)

Great Pics guys and gals!

I was at the Unitronic booth the whole weekend, I'm sure I spoke with a lot of you!
Hope your all enjoying your unitronic flashes!


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

thanks for the photos of my car


----------



## racingvw92 (Apr 17, 2003)

A2jettafreak said:


> Thanks for the pic!! so far only i have seen


I'll email you a larger file your car. Do you like the edit?

Here's the 2nd edit of the pic. I was trying to give it that classic 80's car magazine ad look. 


_DSC6051_edited2 by RJB3Photography, on Flickr


----------



## racingvw92 (Apr 17, 2003)

bondar1989 said:


> excellent pictures!!


You talking to me?


----------



## LuvHops (Feb 9, 2011)

got my pics back up..
Nice shots every body! :thumbup:


----------



## B7Blondie08 (May 3, 2011)

MKIVR32 said:


> The very few pictures I did take
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/danielreinhart/sets/72157627104657609/


I like the pic u snapped of my whip. The red B7 on LM's. Thanks!


----------



## a.lauren (Nov 14, 2007)

did anybody get pictures of my car pulled over? red mk3 jetta with a front plate that says "hi officer", i was pulled over right before the entrance to the raceway, i saw a bunch of people taking pictures....
i got pulled over because i was taking pictures out the window while my boyfriend was stopped in traffic driving my car  stupid jersey cops


----------



## XstartXtodayX (Dec 27, 2004)

albfelix said:


> Jon I :heart: your ic:s :beer:





offfthaheeezay said:


> ^Agree.


Thank you both  Here's a couple more, one for you Felix :thumbup:


_JDS9490 by xstartxtodayx, on Flickr


Swoops by xstartxtodayx, on Flickr


----------



## burkedub711 (Jun 26, 2009)

^ pics are great :thumbup:


----------



## gmoneyR32 (Dec 11, 2010)

*Satuday pics!*

JUST WANTED TO SHARE SOME PICS I TOOK......... :beer:


----------



## MKIVR32 (Feb 11, 2007)

B7Blondie08 said:


> I like the pic u snapped of my whip. The red B7 on LM's. Thanks!


No problem loved the look with wheels and such a clean car.


----------



## dsm1983 (Aug 8, 2009)

*whose car is this? other details, etc? 
*


----------



## albfelix (Mar 19, 2008)

XstartXtodayX said:


> Thank you both  Here's a couple more, one for you Felix :thumbup:



Jon, your ic:s amaze me every time! Thanks! :thumbup::beer:


----------



## MrMook (Dec 3, 2006)

This Corrado reminds me of the Halfway-Decent-Looking Aztek:


----------



## B_Rad18t (Aug 25, 2009)

Did anyone get any pictures of my white mark4 jetta with the candy teal rotiforms please post them up or add me on face book Brandon S Janelle


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

gmoneyR32 said:


>


Thank you sir.


----------



## XstartXtodayX (Dec 27, 2004)

burkedub711 said:


> ^ pics are great :thumbup:





albfelix said:


> Jon, your ic:s amaze me every time! Thanks! :thumbup::beer:


Thanks guys 


some more...


_JDS9428 by xstartxtodayx, on Flickr


_JDS9469 by xstartxtodayx, on Flickr


_JDS9435 by xstartxtodayx, on Flickr


_JDS9453 by xstartxtodayx, on Flickr


----------



## IMAN973 (Jun 1, 2006)

dsm1983 said:


> *whose car is this? other details, etc?
> *


Thats mine 

Whats up! What do you want to know?


----------



## veedubbinn (Jan 25, 2009)

IMAN973 said:


> Thats mine
> 
> Whats up! What do you want to know?


who did the work on that car? sorry but really i couldnt get over some things that were left undone, i hope a shop didnt do it..


----------



## IMAN973 (Jun 1, 2006)

veedubbinn said:


> who did the work on that car? sorry but really i couldnt get over some things that were left undone, i hope a shop didnt do it..


The only things "undone" were involving the interior. That engine swap took all my energy/time especially the aux ecu signals. I ran out of time sorry.


----------



## afsaturn99 (Aug 8, 2008)

Waterfest 17 by afsaturn99, on Flickr


Waterfest 17 by afsaturn99, on Flickr


Waterfest 17 by afsaturn99, on Flickr


Waterfest 17 by afsaturn99, on Flickr


Waterfest 17 by afsaturn99, on Flickr


----------



## Chaoz (May 30, 2008)

[QUOTE/] 
Waterfest 17 by afsaturn99, on Flickr[/QUOTE]


thank you have anymore of this car by chance?


----------



## afsaturn99 (Aug 8, 2008)

[/QUOTE]

thank you have anymore of this car by chance?[/QUOTE]

I will have to check. Awesome engine bay also.


----------



## XstartXtodayX (Dec 27, 2004)

the last of mine...


_JDS9472 by xstartxtodayx, on Flickr


_JDS9508 by xstartxtodayx, on Flickr

and one of my daughter Zoey rocking her mk.5  I need to lower it :laugh:

_JDS9461 by xstartxtodayx, on Flickr


----------



## albfelix (Mar 19, 2008)

XstartXtodayX said:


> and one of my daughter Zoey rocking her mk.5  I need to lower it :laugh:
> 
> _JDS9461 by xstartxtodayx, on Flickr


:laugh:


----------



## afsaturn99 (Aug 8, 2008)

..more from me..

waterfest 17 by afsaturn99, on Flickr


waterfest 17 by afsaturn99, on Flickr


J.P's slammed Passat by afsaturn99, on Flickr


waterfest 17 by afsaturn99, on Flickr


waterfest 17 by afsaturn99, on Flickr


waterfest 17 by afsaturn99, on Flickr


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Chaoz said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/afsaturn99/5961368434/
> thank you have anymore of this car by chance?


Cool sticker, bro.


----------



## DUBZnHONDA (Jan 7, 2011)

my pics from Sunday
full post can be found here
http://www.grocerygettercrew.com/home/2011/07/18/waterfest-17/

Here are a couple for the thread. Enjoy!

waterfest9 copy by SquarebackGOZER, on Flickr

waterfest7 copy by SquarebackGOZER, on Flickr

waterfest4 copy by SquarebackGOZER, on Flickr

waterfest10 copy by SquarebackGOZER, on Flickr

waterfest11 copy by SquarebackGOZER, on Flickr

waterfest15 copy by SquarebackGOZER, on Flickr

waterfest31 copy by SquarebackGOZER, on Flickr


----------



## Sammyscenepoints (Jul 28, 2008)

afsaturn99 said:


> ..more from me..
> 
> waterfest 17 by afsaturn99, on Flickr
> 
> ...


Wow thank you! I've always loved your shots and I'm glad you got some of my car. You really captured that sticker well :laugh:


----------



## XstartXtodayX (Dec 27, 2004)

albfelix said:


> :laugh:


I need to lower it for next year, maybe throw some bags on it :laugh:


----------



## Chaoz (May 30, 2008)

thank you have anymore of this car by chance?[/QUOTE]

I will have to check. Awesome engine bay also.[/QUOTE]
Please do thank you


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

Hate to do it but did anyone get any pics of this car? It's my old car and I'm interestted on what kind of shape it's in.


----------



## g-rocco60 (Sep 8, 2006)

awesome pics. EEM paparazzi holdn it down ............:wave:


----------



## veedubbinn (Jan 25, 2009)

IMAN973 said:


> The only things "undone" were involving the interior. That engine swap took all my energy/time especially the aux ecu signals. I ran out of time sorry.


the electrical on it was a mess, it was at rs worx tent i thought they did it, then they wanted to show it off, drivers side there was a huge ball of wires, im susprised that didnt catch on fire couple wires looked live.. my buddy picked it out i just thought maybe it didnt get done for waterfest in time


----------



## peteyvr666 (Feb 17, 2004)

Great pics!:thumbup:


----------



## afsaturn99 (Aug 8, 2008)

Chaoz said:


> thank you have anymore of this car by chance?


I will have to check. Awesome engine bay also.[/QUOTE]
Please do thank you[/QUOTE]

looks like that is the only one I have sorry man..



offfthaheeezay said:


> Wow thank you! I've always loved your shots and I'm glad you got some of my car. You really captured that sticker well :laugh:


Sam the car looked great and I couldn't resist getting a shot of that sticker.. maybe next show we could actually meet instead of me stalking your car whenever I see it:laugh:


----------



## Sammyscenepoints (Jul 28, 2008)

afsaturn99 said:


> Sam the car looked great and I couldn't resist getting a shot of that sticker.. maybe next show we could actually meet instead of me stalking your car whenever I see it:laugh:


Haha thank you and yes :thumbup:


----------



## 3M0RT4L (Jan 2, 2007)

For the rest, visit www.emortal.co & like us on FB, www.facebook.com/emortal.co


----------



## jettamk4a4 (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## BillyBob219 (Jul 21, 2008)

I know some people took pics of my car in exhibition on Sat, as it had the cheep-cheep and blooper hanging in it. It's a 4 door RS MKV.
Also, a woman asked to take a pic of me in my kilt standing next to the 2012 beetle, which I have yet to see floating around too.
Yes, I wore a kilt...


----------



## furr (Jul 3, 2009)

JettaGT8V80 said:


> Love this car


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

IMAN973 said:


> The only things "undone" were involving the interior. That engine swap took all my energy/time especially the aux ecu signals. I ran out of time sorry.


really that engine bay was done? half assembled hoses....wires everywhere?


----------



## gt[I] (Nov 12, 2005)

Anyone have the pic of this car with the owner pumping gas with a gas mask on?


----------



## Sammyscenepoints (Jul 28, 2008)

gt[I] said:


> Anyone have the pic of this car with the owner pumping gas with a gas mask on?


I saw it on Tumblr like 4979874397 times.


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

offfthaheeezay said:


> I saw it on Tumblr like 4979874397 times.


me too


----------



## BillyBob219 (Jul 21, 2008)

There are mine. Only 80 or so for the weekend.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157627178488465/


----------



## brit OH (Mar 17, 2010)

gt[I] said:


> Anyone have the pic of this car with the owner pumping gas with a gas mask on?












and it's not the owner in the picture, it's sparky.


----------



## 5309 (Dec 11, 2002)

nice photos


----------

